# 5 month Hav mix acting funny.....



## Ella (Oct 16, 2014)

Our 5 month old Hav/maltese mix has been acting funny. Normally she has tons of energy, and loves to give kisses, won't miss a chance to play fight, or go after ice cubes.

I am noticing that she seems more tired, more whiny when being really active but still wagging tail. Also when I came home she was not as "crazy" as normal. 

She is teething and some teeth are coming in, I guess she was up all last night too, and got into some people food today, a couple sour patch kids, crust, and a hot dog.

Maybe I am just over reacting, maybe she is just tired or in pain from teething or just matured real quick.

Other important notes are her "mommy" and "daddy" have been working more so maybe she is sad or something?

Any thoughts?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My rule of thumb is, if I notice a change in behavior, I take them to the vet.

Last week my boy got up to pee/poo 3 times in the middle of the night. This was unusual for him so I decided to call the vet when they opened. While I was waiting for them to open, he threw up 2 times. Then he refused his breakfast. So took him to the vet at 9 am for testing. Good thing I did because he wound up having pancreatitis and went to the ER that night. He was on IV fluids. My point is, you know your dog the best. If you see a change, it's best to call the vet at the very least. 

Is she eating ok? Not eating is a red flag. If she is drinking more than normal that is also a red flag. It might be nothing but I think if she isn't herself by morning or gets worse go to the ER. 

Sour patch kids aren't sugar free are they?

Hope she is fine soon


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Also, can you keep her away from human food? That could be an ER visit right there


----------



## Ella (Oct 16, 2014)

No they are not sugar free and hopefully this is nothing and makes others in household think twice before giving people food again.

If she is not better after tonight will definitely call vet in morning, will monitor and make sure nothing gets worse.

From what I am being told she ate a lot today so maybe that's it as well but I will know its not if she is still acting funning in morning. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You bet! If she is eating, she is probably ok. Please keep us posted. We want an update in the am or we will be concerned. This is a crazy bunch of folks here!


----------



## Ella (Oct 16, 2014)

Will do lol. She was sleeping on floor but now came up on bed which makes me feel better. She also just mastered wood stairs which she fell down before (3 steps) when she was young so that is good and were proud of her overcoming her fears!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great!! I will look for your post in the morning to see how she is acting.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How is she this am? Acting 100% herself today? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ella (Oct 16, 2014)

Last night she started getting a little better but this morning she is running around attacking everything and anyone lol she is drinking water and giving kisses! I think someone gave her too much food and people food at that. Found part of hotdog she threw up so I think others understand not to give people food to her.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad she is feeling better! I bet it was just a case of sour tummy. Tell everyone, no people food! Especially since so many things are poison and people don't realize it.


----------

